# Uk citizen just married us citizen... Options??



## manal84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello! 
I posted on here, a couple of years ago in regards to the awful spouse viza rules for USA to UK... found here : 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...tic-relationship-visa-help-advice-needed.html

Which unfortunately were never resolved for me and my partner...

Well after three years of long distance, we got married during my last visit to her in NYC. A spur of the moment City Hall affair. 
We didn't apply for fiance visa's or anything... I was over on an ESTA.... like I said, spur of the moment, they did all the relevant checks at NYC City hall, and hey presto man and wife!! 

We are of course very happy about this, but now are wondering if this helps our situation... we're pretty sure UK Visa will NOT be an option, as, I am still a musician earning much under the required amount to qualify... However SHE earns quite a modest salary in New York, actually well above the amount for me to qualify for Green Card...
...We are now looking at ME making the move over to USA as our strongest option (especially seeing as it's looking more and more as though UK will leave European Union..

...How do I get the ball rolling on this?? 
Whats the procedure to begin applying for USA residence as her husband... Will we find difficulties because we didn't apply for Fiance Visa before marriage??

Any help or Direction would be appreciated!! 

In love, but overwhelmed and confused! 

Ax


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Step one: she files USCIS Form I-130 including Form G-1145, a pair of G-325As (one for you, one for her), and the filing fee.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!

BBCWatcher already gave you a head start. Travel.state.gov will walk you through the CR1 process from soup to nuts, from forms to fees.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Just one issue to consider and that is, is the poster now leaving the US to apply for the visa from the UK?

While getting married 'spontaneously' and remaining in the US to start adjustment of status can be undertaken it does have some risks. If the authorities do not believe that your marriage was spontaneous and you married on the VWP to try to circumvent immigration rules, then a denial has no right of appeal and you have to leave the country immediately. Subsequent applications for visas are then double scrutinised. As I understand it the one applying for the adjustment of status cannot work in the US during this period.

If the poster is now leaving the US, then no problem - he waits in the UK for the visa to be processed - around 9 months these days.

Marriage to a US citizen has no impact on getting a visa for the UK if you cannot meet the financial requirements.


----------



## manal84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for your replies thus far! 

BBCWatcher, thats great and very helpful! I see the cost for the USCIS form I-130 is $420.. wow! On the one hand, pricey for a form, on the other a hell of a lot cheaper than trying to meet UK Visa requirements! 

Twostep, Thank you! I cant believe we did it! one step closer! Will check those links, will be very handy to try and make sense of everything! 

Crawford: Thanks for the heads up! 
I am actually back in the UK. I was only over in the US for a brief period to visit my partner as I do a few times through the year. I needed to return for work commitments, which I have until at least December. 

My thinking is to now apply for green card visa from the UK. 9 months could be just the right time for me to sort things out at my end actually. 

Does anyone have an idea roughly of what the whole process will cost? 

THANKS AGAIN ALL! 
AX


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Not absolutely certain about all the fees but here are some:


I-130 $420.

Processing fee 325$

Think the Affadavit of Support filings are zero

DS-260 form $230 plus filing fee of approx $90

$165 to process entry documents to US

Medical examination in the UK at Knightsbridge Doctors is approx 250 POUNDS

Then there are incidental costs related to photocopying, passport pictures, certified copies of documents if necessary, police reports, courier costs 

I would budget around 1,500 dollars.


----------

